# What is a Thruster?



## Tangaroo (27 December 2014)

Im not a hunter, although i did used to many years ago (probably 30!)
My friend asked me what a 'Thruster' is and i said i thought it was someone who hunts up the front and is brave and fearless.
Am i completely wrong?
She thought it was the name for the Horse and Hound photographer!
 Can anyone put us straight on this please?
Sorry to appear such a numpty!


----------



## Addicted to Hunting (28 December 2014)

I've always thought it was someone who was more interested in jumping than the hounds, so wants to jump everything..... Some people manage to do this a lot better than others.... And they all have their place in the hunting field and help support the field.


----------



## Sparkles (28 December 2014)

http://www.keswickhuntclub.com/fox-hunting/a-glossary-of-fox-hunting-terms/


----------



## L&M (28 December 2014)

Not me!!!!

But then I rarely fall off (touching wood!), or bring my horse down in wire.


----------



## Orangehorse (28 December 2014)

stilton said:



			Im not a hunter, although i did used to many years ago (probably 30!)
My friend asked me what a 'Thruster' is and i said i thought it was someone who hunts up the front and is brave and fearless.
Am i completely wrong?
She thought it was the name for the Horse and Hound photographer!
 Can anyone put us straight on this please?
Sorry to appear such a numpty!
		
Click to expand...

You are completely right.  And your friend could be right too.


----------



## Addicted to Hunting (28 December 2014)

Horse and hound used to have a thruster of the week series. But don't think is name for their photographer


----------



## spotty_pony (29 December 2014)

Think I'm one!


----------



## Shay (29 December 2014)

My one ambition as a child was to be in H&H as "young thruster" - they used to put them in the hunting reports in those days.  (Ahem... 30++ years ago!!)  A dream put paid to then by boarding school and the loss of my pony and now by a broken back in a fall.  Ho hum... I'll have to go on reading about others and watching for my daughter! 

Yes - a thruster is someone who keeps at the front of the field, offers a lead etc.  But that doesn't necessarily preclude being interested in hounds as well!


----------



## LittleRooketRider (31 December 2014)

ChristmasSparkles said:



http://www.keswickhuntclub.com/fox-hunting/a-glossary-of-fox-hunting-terms/

Click to expand...

It would seem they do not think much of "thrusters"


----------



## Tiddlypom (31 December 2014)

LittleRoodolphRider said:



			It would seem they do not think much of "thrusters"
		
Click to expand...

Being called a 'thruster' is not a compliment, in my book. It brings to mind an arrogant idiot who rides through and over anyone else in order to keep up front.


----------



## LittleRooketRider (31 December 2014)

Tiddlypom said:



			Being called a 'thruster' is not a compliment, in my book. It brings to mind an arrogant idiot who rides through and over anyone else in order to keep up front.
		
Click to expand...

...that might explain why H&H do hunt heroes instead now as opposed to grlorifying rude idiots.

I would say I was one in that I like to try and stay near thr front and will give any jump be it hedge or timber a go...but not at any cost and I'm always trying to stay out of other people's way. So by the technically/uncomplimentary definition I am not a thruster?


----------



## Tiddlypom (31 December 2014)

LittleRoodolphRider said:



			So by the technically/uncomplimentary definition I am not a thruster?
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't call you a thruster. You are showing manners and consideration, as well as boldness, in being up front. But not sure if there is a single term term to describe what you are?


----------

